# Eiao/Marquisas, French Polynesia Trip



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

The trip is set from Dec 2 to Dec 9, 2012.
Capt says there are lots of small yellowfin tuna, but we are gong to concentrate on big GT and dogtooth tuna on this trip. I don't see any problem to catch lots of fish there, but the airfare from NY to Nuka Hiva of Marquisas Island is not cheap and it takes two days.

Here is fishing schedule:

*1st day early navigation to Eiao departure around 5 am - arrival before 12 noon - landing and camp installation (shore fishing)
2 boat fishing
3 boat fishing
4 boat fishing
5 Packing and Navigation return to Nuku Hiva. *

I am debating whether to add one more day to Eiao trip and to fish one or two day around Marquisas Island. 
Capt say GT fishing around Marquisas Island is very good .


----------

